# Watery No Alcohol Taste



## Greenman (Dec 5, 2009)

I should be bottling a kit of Pinot Noir on Wednesday, 
Day 1 specific gravity 1.083
Day 14 specific gravity 0.992
Day 24 taste test - bland watery and no alcohol taste at all.

I am taking a sample to the local wine making shop, but I am hoping someone here has some clues, or ideas on how I should proceed. I know time may help in the bottle, but supposedly the kit is supposed to be good to drink after 28 days?


----------



## cpfan (Dec 5, 2009)

Perhaps you could tell us what kit. I suspect that for some reason, you are just not tasting the alcohol.

Steve


----------



## Greenman (Dec 5, 2009)

It is a grand cru heritage estates pinot noir. Hope this helps. 

I know it should be around 12.3%, I am not so concerned about the alcohol content, but it really tastes like some one mixed 1/3 red wine with 1/3 grape juice and 1/3 water. At least to me and i had my wife taste it too for a second opinion.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

I am sorry to say that these bery small kits will render a very thin wine. Pinot Noirs are typically a thinner wine and when you use so little concentrate to a lot of water this is typically what you get. I wish all manufacturers would stop selling any red wine kits under 15 liters cause most people will have a post just like this after making them and most of these people will give up on wine kits after doing so especially people who do not go on to a wine forum to find out this fact and that the more expensive kits do produce nice or awesome wines. These smaller kits make a decent white wine though but even then they do lack some body. You get what you pay for. If you want to make a good wine go with a Cru Select, Cellar classic Winery series, or even better a En Primeur. In my opinion, if you are looking for a big red like a Cab or Merlot, go with nothing but a grape pack wine kit. I can also recommend the Cellar Craft bigger wine kits and the Mosti Mondiale brand kits, in fact if looking to do a good Pinot noir, the All juice kit is very good. Here is a good link for you to check it out and a great retailor to buy from. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=MMS07


----------



## Greenman (Dec 5, 2009)

Okay, stay away from the smaller kits. Thanks.

Can I add some body to this wine? maybe some juice?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

You could add something like this as this is what this product is actually for. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdASC.asp


----------



## Greenman (Dec 5, 2009)

Excellent, thanks. I should have read your first post a little more carefully. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 5, 2009)

Greenman said:


> It is a grand cru heritage estates pinot noir. Hope this helps.


No such thing. The instructions are for three different Spagnols brands (Grand Cru, Heritage Estates, and Vino del Vida), and all three are indicated on the instruction sheet. What brand name was on the box?

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

cp is right as usual. If this is the Heritage 1 then thats even worse as its a 6.3 liter kit unlike the Grand Cru which is 10 making this jit even thinner.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would(no expereince here)go buy the same kit dump it in straight and referment it. Like I said, just an idea based on 0 experience but sounds good to me


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2009)

I would *NOT* go buy that kit again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Greenman (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, this just shows my inexperience. Live and learn I guess.

It is the lesser volume Heritage Kit. 

I appreciate the help though, we all start somewhere. For sure I will be looking for varieties with more volume and less added water.

Cheers


----------



## cpfan (Dec 6, 2009)

I have very little experience with the Heritage kits. However, I did sell both the Pinot Noir and Merlot in my store, principally for the money-challenged customers. Some seemed to like them a lot. Others felt that they were weak. I made a batch of Heritage Merlot for myself (learning curve) and it tasted like Merlot but I definitely preferred the Ken Ridge Classic Merlot that I compared it to.

I also sold the Grand Cru International BC Pinot Noir after it was released. I got very good feedback on it from some customers, but never tried it myself.

Steve


----------



## Greenman (Dec 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, I was very tired when I posted last noght that it was the Heritage, I seemed to recall it was a small box. I found the box this morning, it is actually the 10 liter Grand Cru.

Regardless I am off to the wine store today to pick up some concentrate like Wade E suggested.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats better that it s the Grand Cru cause the Heritage would be even worse meaning really watered down. Yep, we all live and learn. If you decide to start making fruit wines come here before starting a recipe off the net cause some of those are very old and not very good.


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 6, 2009)

I made the Grand Cru (RJ Spagnols) Pinot Noir about 18 months ago....I have several bottles left. It was OK at first............it is VERY NICE now. I gifted a bottle to my sister a year ago.....she called me up a few weeks ago and asked if I had anymore....she'd just drank it.

So....keep in mind that this stuff IS NOT READY TO DRINK IN 28 DAYS no matter what the kit says.

Patience man.........patience.


----------



## Greenman (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I did add some of the Concentrate, it is much better now. Hopefully now I didn't over do it. Especially if I need to let this sit for several months.

Again, thank you.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2009)

Some Tannin woulod probably spruce it up some and probably some extar oak. here is a place to get some very good tannins for wine making and it will make a decent wine very good and a very good wine awesome. Ill actually include 2 links, one is a place where you get get all the info on the product ad the lower one is a place where you can get a smaller amount for people like us that arent making 55 gallon barrels of wine ata clip. Scroll down to Tan Cor grand Cru.
http://www.scottlab.com/products/fermentation/tannins.asp 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=015430A


----------

